# Has anyone used Nutri-Vet Allerg-eze



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Does this http://www.nutri-vet.com/products/Allerg%252dEze-Chewables.html work? The only reason I ask is because sometimes I forget to give Mya her Benedryl, but I think if I had something like this that I could put in her food without her realizing its there then that will help. If noone has seen that it works then I will probably just get the pill pockets and see if those help.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

The link is bad!! But I have never tried them, was curious to see what it was!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Fixed the link, Petsmart was being slow so I linked to the actual Nutri-Vet website.

Its supposed to help with Allergies. Like Benadryl but its chewy and flavored so I won't have to shove the benadryl down my dogs throat anymore lol.

Actually, any sort of flavored Allergy tablets that anyone has found work tell me.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

never even seen them before { althoguh never had reason to look} we use liquid benadryl though for reactions to bug bites ect so I dont fight with pills.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe I'll try them since noone else has. Mya's allergies seem to have kicked into overdrive and her chewing and scratching is driving me crazy. I'm also getting Brewers Yeast with garlic to help with the fleas... I continue to see like 1 or 2 on Akasha but none on Mya. And the only thing I can think why is because she is constantly chewing and eating the fleas or something.

But at least the Nu-Stock made her hair grow back so she doesn't look bad lol. Love that stuff!!!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I bought some today and they weren't exactly what I thought they were, they are chewable instead of chewy. But I still think they will work in with her food. I'll have to see when I feed her tonight.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Are they meant for daily use? or is it the same as benadryl use when needed and try and fix what is causing the reactions? or is this something you will just give daily as if giving supplements and such???


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella has been on benadryl for the past couple of weeks along with antibiotics. I buy the Wellness grain free canned meat and make meat balls out of it....then I stick the pills in the center and she eats it all up LOL! Pills and all  Have you thought to try canned food with them?


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Its a twice daily thing. The description on the back reads:

NUTRI-VET ALLERG-EZE liver chewables help support normal respiratory function and health in dogs with a potent combination of antioxidants and omega fatty acids that also support the immune system and assist the body in combating environmental pollutants.

So its sounds more like a supplement. IF in a couple days it doesn't seem like its doing the same as Benedryl I might give her a dose of that a day too, they both have different ingredients so I think it'll be fine. I did get a small packet of pill pockets but I might try the meatball thing. I've got a few cans of stuff the vet gave me when she had parvo, gastro-entestional or something, I can see if that will work.

I'm still thinking she has a flea allergy because she went through an entire bag of ToTW and it got worse if anything. But I got her some Brewers Yeast with Garlic.
I'm glad Akasha is stupid enough to take the pills no problem. I had to give Mya the Brewers yeast in the Pill Pockets, and Akasha was so jealous that she didn't have a problem gobbling them up.


----------

